# Friend not inviting me to ladies night



## crystalh12 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am so upset, this girl from my church who I thought was my friend had a ladies night get together and posted pictures on FB, and when I asked what it was for and if it was dress shopping she said "No. We were hanging out. And you dont need to be at every social thing I do, ok? Im sorry, but no." What the heck? She hasnt ever invited me to a single social thing shes done, ever. And then I said well sorry for asking I just felt excluded. She said theres no reason you should have felt excluded. But isnt that what you just did? And then to follow it up with an exclusive remark of I dont need to be at every social event you do. Wth?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Utter, utter, nutter.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Why would she invite you to anything when you come across as some sort of creepy weirdo?


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Doesn't sound like a friend. I'd look for a new one.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If I even had a vibe of a person like the one you described.. I wouldn't want to be her friend, I'd avoid her like the plague.... why do you bother?... she was very rude in her response to you.. 

But we don't see the whole of you & hers interactions over the course of months/ years either.. so it's hard to say.. other than she's made it clear she doesn't look upon you as "one of her close girl friends" worthy of these get togethers..

So find some new ladies to hang with... or work on what you may be doing that has others pushing you away..


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Is this the same friend who didn't believe you like sushi? She's not your friend and you're sounding like a spoiled child with wanting to be invited to everything she does. Make other friends. How old are you?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> How old are you?


28, per her other thread


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Find a new friend.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

crystalh12 said:


> I am so upset, this girl from my church who I thought was my friend had a ladies night get together and *posted pictures on FB, and when I asked what it was for and if it was dress shopping she said "No. We were hanging out. And you dont need to be at every social thing I do, ok? Im sorry, but no." *What the heck? She hasnt ever invited me to a single social thing shes done, ever. And then I said well sorry for asking I just felt excluded. She said theres no reason you should have felt excluded. But isnt that what you just did? And then to follow it up with an exclusive remark of I dont need to be at every social event you do. Wth?


You are stalking this person on FB. She has a right to her own life and own FB posts without you questioning her.

She said you should not FEEL excluded. She did not exclude you. She never even considered inviting you. Just because she goes to your church does not automatically make her your friend, or you hers. 

Leave her alone. Please.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

You have to cut toxic people out of your life. Stop talking to her and get her off your Facebook. You'll be happy you did


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> You have to cut toxic people out of your life. Stop talking to her and get her off your Facebook. You'll be happy you did


Yeah right, then s/he could spend more time here with us :grin2:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Yeah right, then s/he could spend more time here with us :grin2:


I don't believe she likes sushi either>


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

This girl is not seeing you as a friend. Let her be, leave her alone. Find a new friend. If she was really a friend she would want you there with her. There is nothing wrong with having other foirnds, she is right but when she claims you are a friend and then does not invite you to do things she is not a friend.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

AVR1962 said:


> This girl is not seeing you as a friend. Let her be, leave her alone. Find a new friend. If she was really a friend she would want you there with her. There is nothing wrong with having other foirnds, she is right *but when she claims you are a friend and then does not invite you to do things she is not a friend*.


I'm not at all sure that the other girl _does_ claim they are friends. The OP only said that she thought of the other girl as a friend. There's no evidence that the other girl thinks so. In fact it appears the other girl does not consider them to be friends. And is also maybe a little creeped out by being stalked and questioned by someone she does not think of as an actual friend.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by ashash View Post*

I am so upset, a friend from church blocked me and I don't know why. All I know is it happened after he tagged everyone that was at this church event I went to except me saying if youre not here youre missing out, to which I commented I was there and the next thing I know he blocked me wth?? And this is a leader in my small group too!
I just asked him at church if I had done anything to offend him because I noticed he blocked me and he said no so I was like why did you block me and he said some of my comments were unnecessary and said dont worry about it when I started to ask what comments. ( I only made one comment saying I was there to the post where he tagged everyone except me) Then this girl I was talking to about it said you need to not be offended or upset that he tagged everyone but you or that he blocked you and maybe thats the reason people dont tag me or include me because I get upset when they exclude me and they are tired of me acting like I think they are rejecting and excluding me , well maybe if you didnt reject and exclude me all the time I wouldn't be upset or think youre excluding me

*Quote:
Originally Posted by lizziejo View Post*

I am so upset, I went on this church trip and it seemed like the whole time I was there people were trying to avoid me and exclude me. They moved when I would sit next to them or they would choose other spots over the one next to me. They also took pictures and tried to move their heads to block me out of the picture and when I saw a picture on FB of a group of people sitting eating lunch and I had been cut off except for my hand. Like they cut me out of the picture. Also I was in a room one night with one group of people but then because of a room mixup where we were double booked in our hotel, we had to switch rooms around. I was the only one out of my room asked to go to another room. Why me?? Do they think Im a lesbian? How on earth would I go about finding out if they think this?

*Quote:
Originally Posted by crystalh12 View Post*

I am so upset, this friend from church is leaving and applying for a religious ministry school out of state in the fall and then right after that is moving out of state to be with her boyfriend who is in the military and is stationed there next. Like forever. On top of that, she hasnt been going to small group and wont be going for the next month because shes in a play, and then she has a wedding to go to this summer that she is going to instead of going on this church road trip. Apparently the dates have already been set so she knows she wont be able to go on the trip. So I will never be able to see her ever again after this summer and on top of that she wont even be going on the church road trip which will be the last opportunity to go on the road trip with her ever! She said she wished she could go but had a close childhood friends wedding that same weekend.When I asked if she would ever be going on the trip again or if I would ever see her again she said ehh probably, we will see, I mean Im going to be so busy with my boyfriend aka future husband and we cant go on trips with the church or see each other forever. Like it was no big deal! Omg! I am so upset and she doesnt even care that she wont ever see me again. 
I was just wondering if it would be unreasonable to ask the pastor to change the date of the trip (in August) so that she can go since this is the last chance I have at going on a trip with her and I wont ever see her again. And I cant drive so its not like I can just go visit her either.
Do you think I could ask her if we could plan a road trip of our own?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Clearly these people don't like you, for whatever reason. Do yourself a favor and move on from them.

EDIT: Ahh just noticed all the different user names....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

For those of you who do not have a clue about this kind of stuff, is it possible that a group of people at a Church might turn on one other member and treat them like s**t on their shoe?

Sadly, yes, it is all too possible. 

OP, these people are not your friends. 

Time you blocked them and moved on, leaving them to their vile ways and bad attitudes.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> Clearly these people don't like you, for whatever reason. Do yourself a favor and move on from them.
> 
> EDIT: Ahh just noticed all the different user names....



Believe it or not there are more! I just didn't feel like digging all of those up too.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Believe it or not there are more! I just didn't feel like digging all of those up too.


Seriously?? Geez. Reminds me of an ex co-worker we all used to run away from....


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

All these different user names are the same OP. Identical writing style.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> All these different user names are the same OP. Identical writing style.


Then report them to admin for them to deal with.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> All these different user names are the same OP. Identical writing style.


I am so upset.....


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> For those of you who do not have a clue about this kind of stuff, is it possible that a group of people at a Church might turn on one other member and treat them like s**t on their shoe?
> 
> Sadly, yes, it is all too possible.


Yes, it is possible. Just as possible, even before the other similar posts, she is one to force herself into groups and a stern talking to is deserved.


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> *Quote:
> Originally Posted by ashash View Post*
> 
> I am so upset, a friend from church blocked me and I don't know why. All I know is it happened after he tagged everyone that was at this church event I went to except me saying if youre not here youre missing out, to which I commented I was there and the next thing I know he blocked me wth?? And this is a leader in my small group too!
> ...




Wow! You're like a PI. I would not have been able to find this.


----------



## crystalh12 (Apr 19, 2016)

How do I come across as a creepy weirdo? By asking questions about what she was doing and saying I felt excluded not to be there? why didnt she invite me in the first place? Why has she never invited me?


----------



## crystalh12 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> Why would she invite you to anything when you come across as some sort of creepy weirdo?





blueinbr said:


> You are stalking this person on FB. She has a right to her own life and own FB posts without you questioning her.
> 
> She said you should not FEEL excluded. She did not exclude you. She never even considered inviting you. Just because she goes to your church does not automatically make her your friend, or you hers.
> 
> Leave her alone. Please.


Not inviting me is excluding me. And she said she was my friend


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

crystalh12 said:


> How do I come across as a creepy weirdo? By asking questions about what she was doing and saying I felt excluded not to be there? why didnt she invite me in the first place? Why has she never invited me?


Why do you keep making up different names and posting on this site? It is against forum rules. You have posted in the past about crashing a "friends" wedding...It is obvious these people are not your friends. We can't explain why you come off as a "creepy weirdo" (your words) but you seem to know you do. 

Either you reside under a bridge or you need more help than a church group can provide.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

crystalh12 said:


> Not inviting me is excluding me. And she said she was my friend


No, not really. When i meet with my friends I invite them out. There are many people I do not invite. I did not exclude them. I never thought of them to invite.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

crystalh12 said:


> Not inviting me is excluding me. And she said she was my friend


You are 100% correct. Still, there is a difference between exclusion because of:
Race
Creed
Color
Gender
Size
Etc.
and being too clingy and not understanding social cues. Plus, there is NO OBLIGATION for a friend to invite you to anything. Here's the thing, like our other resident poster SMG, sometimes you need to help yourself. Also, if she lied to you it would be one thing. I have friends who don't invite me to everything, it doesn't make them mean or not good friends.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel like you haven't found the right friends yet. THis doesn't mean you won't. It seems either you are excluded quite a bit with this group or at least you are feeling that you are and then when you confront others about being excluded, you come off a bit needy or possibly annoying. You might want to try to be a little more chill about your interactions with this group while seeking more quality friendships. I'd rather have one close, true friend that I can rely on than many friends that don't have my back.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Threeblessings said:


> Wow! You're like a PI. I would not have been able to find this.



My Ex said the same thing about me>


----------

